# What's your favorite Q sauce?



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

Being I grew up in Ponca City OK, I have taken many trips to the "Head Country" BBQ restaurant. Therefore I have always been accustom to their sauce. For so long it didn't seem like BBQ sauce if wasn't. 

I did like Jeff's sauce though. Like all recipe's you might have to adjust to your taste.The longer it sits the better it gets!



What's your favorite sauce?


Edit:
Does anyone recomend a good memphis style sauce?

.


----------



## sisco (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's what I've been making lately:
32 oz Ketchup
2/3 cup apple cider vinegar
1 cup sugar
1 stick margarine
1 cup lemon juice
2 teaspoons black pepper (I use the coarse ground)
2 tablespoons crushed red pepper flakes.
Put all ingredients in a sauce pan and bring to a boil. Keeps for weeks (months even) in the fridge.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

i got some stuff from the Amish  country in PA that i like... it says Habanero BBQ sauce on it but it is not so hot...  it has kinda like a sweet baby rays base taste with some seasoning to it....

I haven't got to Jeff's yet...... I know ... i know i gotta try it...


----------



## flash (Dec 1, 2007)

Jeffs and this one. I am amazed at the vinegary taste, with no vinegar.



*Dewey’s Dirt Road Bar-B-Que Sauce


*2 lemons (zested, juiced, and cut into 1/8's)
1 medium bell pepper, (diced in 1/2 inch chunks)
½ onion, coarsely chopped
2 teaspoons Montreal Pork Rub (just my preference)
6 oz butter
12 oz. TEXAS PETE Honey Mustard Sauce
32 oz of Sure Fine Original BBQ sauce(Substitute what's available if necessary)
4 oz. White Cooking wine
6 oz. Trappey's Bull hot sauce
Cholula Hot Sauce to taste (Get this in the Mexican section of the grocery)
3-4 oz. of Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey 
Combine in boiler or pan and simmer for 1-2 hours (The longer the better and I put the pan on the smoker this weekend for added smoke flavor.) 
Strain and serve warm with Pork or chicken* 

Harvest Time or Cattlemen’s is good BBQ sauce base to use

If you do this sauce cool, it does not have much of a vinegar taste, but warm it up and WOW!!
*


----------



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

My post got me to thinkin' ( can be dangerous) So I mixed HC with Jeff's sauce, I have a new Favorite. It gives the HC the spicy.


----------



## podevil (Dec 1, 2007)

I am also a big fan of Jeff's sauce..but I did cut down on the Cayenne a little!
Really good sauce!
PO


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 1, 2007)

Glued -

Have you looked through the Sauces in my eBook? Some are pretty good. You might want to add some heat (I do) but they are pretty easy to adapt.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...QSauceBook.pdf


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Flash and Debbi...  i just got Jeff's a few minutes ago too....


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm still pretty new to all of this and haven't experimented much with sauces. I have Jeff's recipes but haven't made the sauce yet. I do really like SoFlaQuer's Carolina Mustard Sauce. We've already made a couple of batches of it and now are trying to tweak it to see what we can do.


----------



## papadave (Dec 2, 2007)

I like Jeff's so much I haven't tried any others yet. Guess I should. Jeff's is sooooooo good! Made it by the recipe and didn't vary from it. Had many compliments on it too.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

*INGREDIENTS:*
1 tablespoon butter
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 1/2 cups ketchup
1/4 cup chili sauce
3 t o 4 tablespoons brown sugar
3 to 4 tablespoons molasses
2 tablespoons prepared yellow mustard
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon liquid hickory smoke flavoring
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder or granulated garlic
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon chili powder
dash cayenne pepper, or to taste
*PREPARATION:*

In a saucepan, slowly sautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] the chopped onion in butter until soft and just beginning to turn yellow. Add remaining ingredients. Simmer for about 15 minutes. Taste and adjust seasonings. Delicious on chopped pork sandwiches or use with chicken. 



*Here is one I truly like.*


----------



## richtee (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, back before I started making my own, I'd order cases from a joint in the Knoxville area, Calhoun's. I think their parent company is called Copper Cellar or something. Pretty good stuff, not too sweet, and a li'l twang on the vinegar end.


----------



## cheech (Dec 2, 2007)

[font=&quot]Here is my favorite BBQ recipe of all time[/font]*[font=&quot]
[/font]*
*[font=&quot]
[/font]*
*[font=&quot]Corky's BBQ Sauce[/font]*
[font=&quot]1/2 cup coffee, strong 
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 cup ketchup 
1/4 cup cider vinegar 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/8 cup butter 
2 tablespoons chili powder 
1 cup onion, small dice 
1/8 cup chili peppers, small diced
1 tablespoon garlic, minced 
Cornstarch and water slurry as needed 

Melt butter in a large sauce pan. Add onions and cook until tender.  Add the garlic and chili peppers and continue to cook for an additional 2-3 minutes. Add the chili powder and stir well. Cook over moderate heat until the chili powder's flavor is developed.  Add the remaining ingredients and simmer for approximately 45 minutes. Mix approximately 2 Tbsp. of cornstarch with 1/4 cup of water until it is smooth. Stir the slurry into the BBQ sauce to adjust the thickness of the sauce. Be certain to bring the sauce back to the boil before cooling to cook out the starch of the cornstarch. 
Sauce can be used at this point or be stored under refrigeration for up to one week. 

Yield: 1 pint[/font]

[font=&quot]DH place in blender to make all the same consistency. Excellent sauce.[/font]


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

I have heard from many sources that if a wine isn't fit for drinking ... don't cook with it!

Makes sense to me ... any other thoughts on this?

Sounds like a good zesty sauce, just may have to try it soon!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Been my motto since the Frugal Gourmet days... besides, then there's some for the recipe, and some for the cook!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

Ed Zachery!


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

like lemons - anything asking from vinegar I use lemons just more tangy and exciting flavors. I found this stuff awhile back I think Tim mentioned it Sugar Rays BBQ sauce - REAL cheap ($1.29 I think) but good I just add a fresh squeezed lemon to the bottle and it tastes perfect to my liking. I don't bother making it anymore!


----------



## ron50 (Dec 2, 2007)

I love Jeff's sauce. My wife loves it as is and I like it tweaked a little bit as far as the pepper goes.


----------



## flash (Dec 8, 2007)

LOL, well if I could get the wife to give up the good stuff for cooking, I would use it.


----------



## squeezy (Dec 8, 2007)

My wife works in wine retail .... and you just don't want to use cooking wine ....


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 8, 2007)

Sweet Baby Ray's (I add a little water, or lemon juice, or vinegar depending on what I feel), or Jeff's. Don't need to be complicated, I'm too lazy. Sweet Baby Ray's is cheap at Sam's.


----------



## fritz (Dec 8, 2007)

I got lazy too and haven't made my own in a few years. I like to use 5 parts KC masrepiece with one part honey. Also have added fine dice onions, mustard powder, garlic, vinegar and butter, just depends on what I feel like. Good stuff. I have tried sweet baby ray's and did't care for it (sorry Deb)


----------



## squeezy (Dec 8, 2007)

We have a line of sauces under the name Diana's here, that are pretty good on their own, although I like to doctor them up sometimes ... especially with heat.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 8, 2007)

Best sauce going is from Goose Bay Company in Wasilla Alaska. Pat makes his Mop'n Sauce with a bite and without. He also puts out a great rub called Onk'r Rub.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 8, 2007)

I love Tony Roma's Hot BBQ sauce.
My folks are in NC where there are Tony Roma restaurants and when they come up to NY they bring me a 3 pack.. 
This year I got a 4 pack


----------



## glued2it (Dec 8, 2007)

My wife likes Tony Romas sauce. We had one here and a friend of ours was the manger so we would get compted or discounts( yes the bar too). But it went under.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 8, 2007)

Been using Jeff's recipe for a couple years now tweaked with a splash of good bourbon just for giggles...

When I want it a little hotter, I drop in a couple dried whole habaneros from my gargen as the sauce is simmering.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## dingle (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm gonna be forced to get Jeff's recipes. Cant believe I dont have them yet!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is one I really like and is good on everything I tried it on!!!!!

*INGREDIENTS:MEMPHIS BBQ SAUCE*

1 tablespoon butter 
1/4 cup finely chopped onion 
1 1/2 cups ketchup 
1/4 cup chili sauce 
3 t o 4 tablespoons brown sugar 
3 to 4 tablespoons molasses 
2 tablespoons prepared yellow mustard 
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 tablespoon liquid hickory smoke flavoring 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder or granulated garlic 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
dash cayenne pepper, or to taste
*PREPARATION:*

In a saucepan, slowly sautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] the chopped onion in butter until soft and just beginning to turn yellow. Add remaining ingredients. Simmer for about 15 minutes. Taste and adjust seasonings. Delicious on chopped pork sandwiches or use with chicken.


----------

